# which tv to buy and question about tv.



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

]
My tv is broken so I am looking to getting a replacement.

LG 42LM3700 42" Cinema Class 1080p LED 3D TV & Sound Bar 42LM3700 - Micro Center

or 

LG 42" Class LED 1080p 60Hz 3D HDTV 42LM3400 - Best Buy

or

LG 42" Class 720p Plasma HDTV 42PT350 - Micro Center

The reason why I suggest the plasma is there is not so much black bar but if I had to choose should I pick the 1st one over the 2nd one and if can you compare to the 3rd one. I can't pick it says it supports 1080P but its resolution is only 1024x768 so how.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If I were you I would do something more of the lines of this:

Samsung 43" Class 43" Diag. Plasma 720p 600Hz HDTV PN43F4500AFXZA - Best Buy

I feel like Samsung is a better brand as I have had problems with my LG TVs in the past.

Its a 720p TV and cheaper then those LG's!


----------



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> If I were you I would do something more of the lines of this:
> 
> Samsung 43" Class 43" Diag. Plasma 720p 600Hz HDTV PN43F4500AFXZA - Best Buy
> 
> ...


 I had no problem at all with my old 1080P LG 41inch HDTV except that my sister broke my tv so now I have to pick a new one and I Would like to stick with LG. Please no recommendations just whats on what I asked thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

LG are decent. Plasma tends to have better black (ie: true black) levels.

ALL models are 16:9 AR. Thus the "black bars" will be present and the same on all models. Black bars are a by product of the AR, not the screen size or type.


----------



## AandPDan (Apr 2, 2013)

I prefer to buy from Microcenter. The staff there actually seems to have a clue.

The sound bar will sound much better, and it is more powerful, than the BB version.


----------



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

Yup I bought the LG 42inch with the soundbar but I find 3D useless so I am going to return the LG 42inch and get a LG 50 inch plasma instead. 1 Person at microcenter didn't actually help me when I bought my laptop from them but I bought it anyways.


----------



## AandPDan (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree on 3D. It is useless.

Enjoy your new TV!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

AandPDan said:


> I agree on 3D. It is useless.
> 
> Enjoy your new TV!


Agree regarding 3D but, for awhile at least, if you wanted to get the most up to date offerring it was on a 3D set. So my Samsung has 3D - I've used it maybe twice in the 2 years I've owned it. I doubt I could even locate the silly glasses.


----------

